# Progesterone



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 
I've been given a 2week supply of progesterone started the day following EC 
Should I be continuing longer than two weeks if I get a positive test due on 18th Sept so fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Some clinics only give supplements for the 2ww and stop after test day, others continue for the first trimester. Just depends on clinic policy. For the majority there is no strong evidence of any additional benefit with continuing past test day (in some circumstances though you should continue i.e. DE, proven progesterone deficiencies, previous cervix problems).

My clinic didnt give beyond 2ww and had plenty of successful outcomes


----------

